# Prime Now vs Logistics ?



## GrumpZilla (Nov 7, 2019)

I've only done prime now blocks, what is the biggest difference between the two? Any downsides to doing logistics I should be aware of? Thanks.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

No tips?


----------



## GrumpZilla (Nov 7, 2019)

Thx, I'm aware of that, just wondering if everything in the app is the same and also I've heard you deliver alot more which is a concern for my small car.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Logistics: No tips, a lot more stops, fewer miles on car, usually done 45 min before end of block, NO CASES OF WATER, PITA to return packages if you're last stop is close to home, need to get in habit of checking itinerary for delivery hrs BEFORE you start, usually easier to get blocks.


----------

